# MM Curved Bleachers kit => stickers + flags missing!? :-(



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

just received a package from the U.S.: I finally ordered one of those nice MM curved bleachers and opened the box a couple of minutes ago. 

To my surprise (and frustration) it seems to lack the sticker sheet with the fence decals and those lil´ pennants mentioned and shown in the assembly instructions! 

Dumb question: Are these stickers part of the late 90´s MM kit (which is a Chinese repop of the old Aurora kit) or aren´t they included?

Doing nice custom decals myself wouldn´t be such a big deal, but I´d preferably have this classic kit look like it should!

Of course I could ask the (eBay-)dealer I bought the kit from to send me the stickers in an envelope, but as it was his last bleachers kit I think he won´t be really able to help me.

Does any of you guys out there have one of those kits laying around? If so, I´d be really glad to receive a good (300 dpi) scan of those decals and be able to print them at work with our color laser printer...

Any help is highly appreciated! Thank you all for reading!

Greetings from the other side of the puddle

Claus


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry Claus, the modern (late 90's)MM kits did Not Ever include the Flags or the decal sheet.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Okaaaay...*

...now at least I know I can leave a positive feedback for the seller! 

Ralph, thanks a lot for the information, so I can happily add my own billboards and flags!

Have a great weekend!

Claus


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah Claus, I had to make my own as well...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

All the rerelease HO buildings either have no decal sheets or alternate decal sheets with horrible reproduction quality.

HTC, walthers, atlas, and a few other names that sell the same kits all repops of original are like that.

I have made my own decal sets as well.

I had to make my own decals for all of these, including the paper craft to fill in the blanks



















































All the signs everything had to be Redone the stuff included in the kits was just horrible didnt even match box art. I took great care to reproduce things to look like the box then added some more detail and changes to each building.


It is really annoying but allows you to be creative


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I really like your sign work. the school windows and the furnature store were my favorites:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Took me about 2 months to complete all 8 structures. About a week for each building.

All are lighted and I had to make floors and decorations for everything.

The furniture shop was fun I created 2 carpet areas and a tile area by the enterance and had to paint all the furniture inside.


What I would do was scan in the garbage decals that came with the buildings, and either clean them up or reconstruct them into crisp clean looking versions , tweak the colors. Or use them as templates for the new signs or papercraft.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

There was a little xeroxed slip of paper in my repro curved bleachers kit that said the flags and signs were not included. I made my own on the computer & printer.










More photos and info on building this model are on DynoDom's *Race Layout Buildings* thread. I've bumped that thread, so it should be current.

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I may be a little late, but this site has these....










http://afxslotcarstickers.net/html/AFX/Aurora/htmls/Auroraweb.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I painted mine to be like aluminum bleachers...


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*bleechers*

hey tex n your last pic there looks like there was a shooting all the people r laying down not sitting lol.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Either that or someone had too many sliders and let wind.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I painted mine to be like aluminum bleachers...


I'll handle this Rich, 'cause I know how you think... 

The spectators are all in shock from how fast those TYCOs ran... Can your T Jets do that??? :tongue:

Was I close???


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

hes just recreating the nascar crash from 2 weeks ago


----------

